# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Chúc mừng tân lang và tân nữ

## Lenamhai

Chúc hai vợ chông luôn vui và hạnh phúc, hôm nay quả là một ngày gặt hái thành công của tân lang. Nhìn tay thôi là thấy mệt rồi

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, anlongan, CBNN, CKD, duonghoang, Ga con, ppgas, solero, TLP

----------


## biết tuốt

bác nào vậy bác thớt ?
chúc 2 bạn hạnh phúc :Embarrassment:

----------

CBNN

----------


## Nam CNC

Tui chúc mừng mà ứ nghe điện thoại nhé.... chúc 2 chú thím mau lên chức bố mẹ nè.

----------

CBNN

----------


## thuhanoi

Cụ Cán bộ nhà nước ??  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN

----------


## ppgas

Chúc mừng chúc mừng... Cbnn!

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

> Tui chúc mừng mà ứ nghe điện thoại nhé.... chúc 2 chú thím mau lên chức bố mẹ nè.


Tay đeo đầy tạ thế kia thì làm sao mà.. nghe dt được.

Đeo niều tạ thế thì tối làm được gì.. phải lột sạch hết  :Smile:

----------

CBNN, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Trời ạ, chú CBNN lấy vợ sao ko thông báo? Chúc mừng cán bộ đã vào lồng  :Wink:

----------

CBNN

----------


## hung1706

Hehe chú bé nhõng nhẽo về nhà làm nũng với vợ roài, hết nhõng nhẽo với bác Nam roài kakaka. Chúc mừng chúc mừng  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

CBNN

----------


## mig21

xem hình quẹo cả cổ luôn, chúc 2 vợ chồng hạnh phúc

----------

CBNN

----------


## Ga con

Chúc mừng chúc mừng.
À, mà có màn chú rể phát biểu cảm tưởng nữa sao ta  :Wink: . E nghĩ không nên bày tỏ cảm xúc ...hối hận lúc này chứ  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------

CBNN

----------


## Nam CNC

cái màn hát "nhép " thịnh hành lắm , mới bước vào hát bài con đường tình ta đi đó chú.

----------

CBNN

----------


## Thai Khang

Chúc mừng nha. Trăm năm hạnh phúc.   Bác CBNN.

----------

CBNN

----------


## Tuấn

Chúc mừng hạnh phúc hai bạn nhé

----------

CBNN

----------


## Ga con

Giờ em mới nhớ cái zụ ngâm rịu hôm trước.
Rịu này dữ ghê  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Phải gọi bằng k...ụ mới được  :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------

CBNN

----------


## Gamo

À.... hèn chỉ.... thế tại seo chú ngâm rịu vậy?

----------

CBNN

----------


## terminaterx300

đù móa, có tiền chơi cnc nữa oài

----------

CBNN

----------


## ABCNC

Hihi, chúc mừng chúc mừng CBNN  :Smile:

----------

CBNN

----------


## Thai Khang

Tân lang thì đi chung với tân nương chứ sao là tân nữ nhỉ. Hình như có chỗ nào sai sai ở đây ák nha.

----------

CBNN

----------


## anhcos

Chúc mừng "Chú Bé" nhá, bác Lenamhai up ảnh nghẹo cả cổ mà vẫn chưa nhận ra chú rể là ai.

----------

CBNN

----------


## Tuanlm

Chúc mừng bác CBNN bước vào Freedomless . heh heh

----------

CBNN

----------


## Lenamhai

> Chúc mừng "Chú Bé" nhá, bác Lenamhai up ảnh nghẹo cả cổ mà vẫn chưa nhận ra chú rể là ai.


Sorry ip6 cùi khoá rotation không để ý kaka, mà công nhận cbnn ca hay thiệt

----------

CBNN

----------


## h-d

chúc mừng 2 bạn trăm năm hạnh phúc

----------

CBNN

----------


## thang1402

chúc mừng cụ CBNN trăm năm hạnh phúc

----------

CBNN

----------


## huyquynhbk

Chúc mừng cụ CBNN hạnh phúc

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

v/c em xin cám ơn cả nhà chúc phúc cho chúng em . 
Cám ơn anh LeNamHai đã xuống chung vui với gia đình em .

----------

Ga con, nhatson

----------


## romvang

Ah cưới rồi ah. Hèn chi mất tích

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

> Ah cưới rồi ah. Hèn chi mất tích


vâng em đeo rọ rồi ợ ! :Embarrassment:

----------

